# Is this a good setup?



## Snowy Prower (Jan 27, 2006)

Okie, I'm making another thread now that I've shaken off some of my n00b lining. 

I was wondering if this setup ( seen below ) is okie for Chi, my B. Smithi. 



http://i1.tinypic.com/mr371c.jpg


----------



## Scorp guy (Jan 27, 2006)

it looks great:clap:  you seem to have everything needed for it. gl with your smithi!


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jan 27, 2006)

i'm not sure where you live..but i dont think you need the heat pad.  room temp is usually just fine.  but other than that looks good.  i still dont have a smithi but i think i'm gonna get an emilia first


----------



## MindUtopia (Jan 27, 2006)

Looks pretty good.  Make sure your lid is on tight.  I know they have clips for them so you might want to get those.  And you shouldn't "need" the heating pad unless its unusually cold there (below 70F), but its not necessarily bad to have one so long as you don't have it on too high.  Good luck with your smithi! They are great!

Karen


----------



## Snowy Prower (Jan 27, 2006)

I live in new england so it can get pretty cold over night here, I usually keep it at a good 70-80. But if thats bad for it go ahead and tell it like it is. :3 I have fears the moss will grow mites even though it's not horribly moist.


----------



## bonesmama (Jan 27, 2006)

Do you have the heat pad under the tank? If so, it is a bad idea-you should put it on the side of the tank so your smithi can get away from it if it is too warm for it. T's burrow to regulate heat/humidity,and a heat pad under the substrate isn't good because it will be getting warmer closer to the pad,other than cooler,which would happen in nature.  Also, the substrate should be deeper-the T should be able to reach the top with a leg or two on the ground, so as not to be hurt in a fall. I don't mean to pick on you- but your T will be happier if you change those two things. Cheers!


----------



## elliot (Jan 27, 2006)

Snowy Prower said:
			
		

> I was wondering if this setup ( seen below ) is okie for Chi, my B. Smithi.


that's cool, I have a smithi named Che

Everything looks good. I agree you probably don't need the heat pad unless your house is <EDIT> freezin. but if you do decide to use one, don't put it under the tank, put it on the side.

good luck!


----------



## Arachnophiles (Jan 27, 2006)

I agree that you should remove the heat pad from beneath.  It will be much more efficient at heating when stuck on the side, with some insulation behind it (polystyrene etc.)


----------



## Snowy Prower (Jan 27, 2006)

bonesmama said:
			
		

> Do you have the heat pad under the tank? If so, it is a bad idea-you should put it on the side of the tank so your smithi can get away from it if it is too warm for it. T's burrow to regulate heat/humidity,and a heat pad under the substrate isn't good because it will be getting warmer closer to the pad,other than cooler,which would happen in nature.  Also, the substrate should be deeper-the T should be able to reach the top with a leg or two on the ground, so as not to be hurt in a fall. I don't mean to pick on you- but your T will be happier if you change those two things. Cheers!



I really don't think heat is an issue, the soil is never over 80 degrees. ( is that too hot? ) and the air temp is usually a good 70. She doesn't seem to be stressing about heat, and it doesn't feel that warm in there but feel free to tell me if I'm wrong. Oh... and the substrait... o_o filling a 10 gallon tank to the top with jungle mix and or peat moss/ver(whatever)rocks... um a bit much?


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Jan 27, 2006)

It's all great except for the heat pad. Put it on the side oposite of the moss and hide. Otherwise you may come home to a cooked T! Room temp is what I keep all mine at (room temp in my house is about 74-75 at any given time).


----------



## Arachnophiles (Jan 27, 2006)

Snowy Prower said:
			
		

> Oh... and the substrait... o_o filling a 10 gallon tank to the top with jungle mix and or peat moss/ver(whatever)rocks... um a bit much?


This is to cut down the risk of your tarantula falling from height, injuring itself and perhaps in some cases causing death.


----------



## Snowy Prower (Jan 27, 2006)

Okie, I moved the heating pad to the right of the water dish on that wall because your all so nice and told me to do so. :3


----------



## Snowy Prower (Jan 27, 2006)

Arachnophiles said:
			
		

> This is to cut down the risk of your tarantula falling from height, injuring itself and perhaps in some cases causing death.



I know the reason behind you posting that, and I thank you for it, but it's only a ten gallon tank. :<


----------



## Snowy Prower (Jan 27, 2006)

Scolopendra55 said:
			
		

> It's all great except for the heat pad. Put it on the side oposite of the moss and hide. Otherwise you may come home to a cooked T! Room temp is what I keep all mine at (room temp in my house is about 74-75 at any given time).



 I can barly keep the temp up at 70 without the pad :<


----------



## Windchaser (Jan 27, 2006)

I don't use any heat pads for any of my tarantulas and during the winters my house will regularly dip into the upper 60's. I have never experienced any problems. To me, the heat pads are an unnecessary expense.

In regards to the height of the substrate, the general rule of thumb for terrestrials is that the height from the top of the substrate to the top of the enclosure be roughly equal to the leg span of the tarantula. Yes, even in a 10 gallon tank with only a couple of inches of substrate, a fall could be fatal.


----------



## Snowy Prower (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm not caring about if it's unessery, I just want it to be happy and comfortable, remember the tarantula is native to mexico, where it's quite dry and hot there so  I'm just guessing the tank's enviorment should mock and or be like ( to the very least ) thier native land.


----------



## Windchaser (Jan 27, 2006)

Snowy Prower said:
			
		

> I'm not caring about if it's unessery, I just want it to be happy and comfortable, remember the tarantula is native to mexico, where it's quite dry and hot there so  I'm just guessing the tank's enviorment should mock and or be like ( to the very least ) thier native land.


You are free to use it if you want. The health of your tarantula will not be affected if you don't use it. However, many people here who have many years of experience have stated that it is not needed. Whether you want to accept that advise or not is up to you. Tarantulas are much heartier than most people give them credit. As such, they can tolerate and thrive in a wider range of temperatures than most people think. Ultimately it is up to you whether you want to use the heat pad, but the only one who will get the benefit from it will be you and your electric company.


----------



## Snowy Prower (Jan 28, 2006)

Thank you all again so much for helping me. I think I'll keep the pad on the side JUST IN CASE the temp gets too low but besides that I will relax a bit more now. She seems to be fine and dandy, she's kind of webbed over the entrence of her mug totally, what ya' think she's doin'?


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Jan 28, 2006)

Snowy Prower said:
			
		

> Thank you all again so much for helping me. I think I'll keep the pad on the side JUST IN CASE the temp gets too low but besides that I will relax a bit more now. She seems to be fine and dandy, she's kind of webbed over the entrence of her mug totally, what ya' think she's doin'?


I guess she's just putting up her new "wallpaper", she's just moved in right? But if she stays in her closed off mug now I'd not disturb her.


----------



## Bjorgly (Jan 28, 2006)

The reason your heat pad should be one the outside of the tank and on one side is because in the wild, the deeper in the soil you go the colder.  Tarantulas burrow to esacpe heat - if the heat is comming from the bottom, the T will keep digging and digging because it keeps getting hotter and may cook itself.

Mark


----------



## Snowy Prower (Jan 28, 2006)

I kind of figured that as well, I think I'll call it her " Leave me alone for a week. " webbing. I moved the heating pad to the side as I said before to adress the other responce. 


She'll tear that down when she wants to go get a drink or when she's ready to start eating... right?


----------

